# Help with computer problem



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 9, 2006)

_This is probably not the place to ask this question, but there seems to be more people on this category than any of the others so here goes:_
_When clicking on a website that has a very small font, there is a way to increase the size of the font on that site so it's easier to read.  I use to be able to do it but I've forgotten.  It has something to do with your mouse or the wheel on the mouse or something.   Does anyone know how to do this?  I don't want to increase the font permanently, just on the site I'm reading.  Thanks in advance._


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

On the tool bar across the top of your screen go into View, and scroll to Text size. There you will be able to adjust what is on your screen. Hope that helps Drama Queen.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 9, 2006)

_THank you so much Alix.  It worked but it is  permanent meaning that everything I view is much larger.  There is a way to increase the size of the font only on what you are viewing at the moment and that's really what I'm looking for,  Your suggestion worked perfectly, however, and I'm going to use it.  Thanks again._


----------



## Alix (Sep 9, 2006)

You can adjust that for every screen you see. It can be a bit time consuming, but that is the only way I know. Sorry. Maybe someone else has a better solution for you.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey DQ, simply hold down the Ctrl button while going up or down with your mouse wheel.....not every site you can do this on but that is how you do it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 9, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hey DQ, simply hold down the Ctrl button while going up or down with your mouse wheel.....not every site you can do this on but that is how you do it.



Well, I never knew!!!!!!


----------



## goodgiver (Sep 9, 2006)

*computer problem*

I didn't know that but I do now. I am sight challenged and that sure did help me Thanks ever so much.


			
				Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hey DQ, simply hold down the Ctrl button while going up or down with your mouse wheel.....not every site you can do this on but that is how you do it.


----------



## BigDog (Sep 9, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hey DQ, simply hold down the Ctrl button while going up or down with your mouse wheel.....not every site you can do this on but that is how you do it.


 
Hee hee hee, shortcuts are a wonderful thing!  

I used to work in a call center with custom written software. Time was of the essence (as usual in a call center) and going from keyboard to mouse was too time consuming. A ton of things you use the mouse for can be done with keys, and some, like this one, shorten the need to use the mouse.


----------



## adnan (Sep 10, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hey DQ, simply hold down the Ctrl button while going up or down with your mouse wheel.....not every site you can do this on but that is how you do it.


This depends on how the font size was programmed in the site. If you use FireFox instead of Internet Explorer this does work on every site.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 10, 2006)

Chef_Jimmy said:
			
		

> Hey DQ, simply hold down the Ctrl button while going up or down with your mouse wheel.....not every site you can do this on but that is how you do it.


 
THAT'S IT!!!  It's been a long time since I've done it and I forgot how.  Thanks so much for bringing it back.


----------

